# Rat walking funny/sideways??



## Sausage&Chips (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello people, hope you're all well.

Just a quick question, not sure if anyone can help. I have 2 female rats, Sausage and Chips, and i've noticed the past couple of days that Sausage has been walking with her tail curled over and round her side, a bit like when (excuse the example) a female dog is ready for mating and puts her tail to the side. When she walks, she sometimes walks a bit sideways. Its not constant, and she isnt off her food or water and still plays and interracts like normal, I'm just a bit concerned as to why shes doing it. Obviously I'll take her to the vets if it continues or her behaviour changes. Anyone have any ideas to what it could be?

thanks in advance xx


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Can you tell us more about her? How old is she and what sort of diet is she on?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Does she have a wheel? If she has a wheel and runs in it a lot then she probably has wheelie tail (they learn to carry it in a position curled up and over their back)


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

My one girl does that. But she is completely healthy.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> Does she have a wheel? If she has a wheel and runs in it a lot then she probably has wheelie tail (they learn to carry it in a position curled up and over their back)


A little off-topic, but since it's here.. I have a rat that runs on her wheel for hours at a time, if her tail does start to do that, is it unhealthy at all for them?


----------

